# Bumping Rule Update



## Oblivia (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey everyone, and we hope you're enjoying all of your New Horizons endeavors!

We have a small update to our site bumping rules to announce today. Due to the amount of activity and rapidity of posting in the Nook's Cranny board, we've decided to allow bumping after only two hours of inactivity in *this board only*. Please note that the four hour bumping rule is still in effect for all other trading boards!

The two hour bumping rule is effective immediately, and our site rules and guidelines have been updated to reflect the change. We may make also small organizational changes in the future to better manage board traffic as activity continues to rise. Any further changes will be announced as they happen.

Thanks, and happy trading. ✈


----------



## Cory (Apr 6, 2020)

thanks


----------



## rianne (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Stil (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know!

Quick question: *When will collectibles and TBT return   *


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

since this is on the topic of bumping i may as well ask something i've been wondering for the past little bit

this part of the bump rules:



> The bumping of discussion threads is not permitted; i.e. you may not post solely to bump the thread. You must have something on-topic to say when posting in a discussion thread, and the thread topic must still be relevant.



does this refer to bell tree hq suggestion/question threads as well or is it more of a brewsters thing? i've noticed a slight increase of bump-only posts in there recently


----------



## Antonio (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you, ya bootiful goddess from the stars themselves.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 6, 2020)

Cool seems like a necessary change for now, that board moves so quick



Infinity said:


> Quick question: *When will collectibles and TBT return   *


Yes wait actually I've seen tons of people asking this. Any answer at all would be better than nothing...


----------



## Jacob (Apr 6, 2020)

Nicee this is helpful


----------



## Brookie (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't understand. This is the bulletin board/announcement forum. Shouldnt we be doing trading elsewhere??


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 6, 2020)

I was thinking of suggesting a shorter bumping time for Nooks Cranny. That board has crazy amounts of activity right now. Thanks for implementing this rule


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 6, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Thanks for letting us know!
> 
> Quick question: *When will collectibles and TBT return   *





Ploom said:


> Cool seems like a necessary change for now, that board moves so quick
> 
> Yes wait actually I've seen tons of people asking this. Any answer at all would be better than nothing...


I wish I had a solid ETA for you, but many things have had to be coordinated since we're working alongside a company with the conversion(s) and upgrade. I guess the demand for backend work like this has skyrocketed due to what's going on in the world and everyone being home?!

I don't want to promise anything, but I would guess we'll see this done by the end of the week. You all will know as soon as we do.


seliph said:


> since this is on the topic of bumping i may as well ask something i've been wondering for the past little bit
> 
> this part of the bump rules:
> 
> does this refer to bell tree hq suggestion/question threads as well or is it more of a brewsters thing? i've noticed a slight increase of bump-only posts in there recently


If someone has a specific question and it goes unanswered for a period of time, I wouldn't have any issue with them posting again, though I'd say most questions could reasonably be posted in the Information Desk and wouldn't need their own thread. 

As far as Brewster's or any suggestion thread in the HQ goes, posting just "bump" would still violate the rule, unless the poster had more to say or something substantiative to add. Generally speaking and in most cases, we don't have any issue with people posting in an older thread as long as it's to share their thoughts on the topic, but any bump-only post in a Brewster's thread should be reported as this definitely isn't allowed!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 6, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I don't understand. This is the bulletin board/announcement forum. Shouldnt we be doing trading elsewhere??


Yes, trading takes places in Nook's Cranny (items) and New Neighbor Network (villagers). We use The Bulletin Board to announce various things across the entire forum, including rules updates.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 6, 2020)

what about the New Neighbor network? is it still 4 hours or two hours?


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 6, 2020)

Ah nice, it definitely is pretty booming in there.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2020)

We have now increased the post merge time in Nook's Cranny and NNN to help prevent people from breaking the rule and having an unfair advantage.



DubiousDelphine said:


> what about the New Neighbor network? is it still 4 hours or two hours?



For now it's still 4 hours, but we could change this in the future.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 7, 2020)

That's good, but to get to threads two hours old you still need to go 9 pages deep. Maybe shorten it further?


----------



## Champagne (Apr 7, 2020)

So the bumping rule for Nook’s Cranny is once every two hours or? The wording of your original post is somewhat vague


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Champagne said:


> So the bumping rule for Nook’s Cranny is once every two hours or? The wording of your original post is somewhat vague


Yes, Nooks Cranny


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 7, 2020)

Good change, things bury so fast there and it's easier to see what's actually active with 2-hour bumping!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks!! Threads get buried super fast there!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 8, 2020)

been over two hours, can't bump my post it keeps merging.


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2020)

Bunnybea said:


> been over two hours, can't bump my post it keeps merging.



Looking at your post history it appears you were trying to bump a thread in the New Neighor Network. This board has a four hour wait time between bumps. Only Nook's Cranny has the reduced two hour bumping rule.


----------

